# Runners: What's your favorite app to use for tracking your distance and time?



## raphytaffy (Jul 31, 2011)

Just as the title suggests. Listing out pros/cons of your app of choice would be tremendously helpful as well. Also, best arm/leg strap to hold your phone while running? Thanks!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't run so I don't know about an armband, but I do track the walks I take with my dog (I'm talking a walking class, needed one class...). I use My Tracks which is apparently built by a team at Google but isn't released under Google's name. It's like my tracks at Google or something. Anyway, it logs your course using GPS then gives you plenty of things to look at: a map of your run, a graph of speed vs time and altitude vs time, and a page that shows all the stats you could possibly want (from memory: speed, speed while moving, time, time while moving, lowest altitude, highest altitude, change in altitude, and more). You can also set it to talk to you at different intervals based on time and/or distance. You can also export your runs and send them online, though I have no use for this so I've never done it and can't give you my opinion of it.

I don't think you could ask for more. That app seems to do it all.


----------



## cirdanf (Feb 27, 2012)

Check Cardio Trainer. I run a lot, the app gives you tons of options for it. Strongly suggesting it!


----------



## bkensey (Feb 4, 2012)

The one I've always used was Runkeeper. I don't know the spread enough to assure you that its the best, but I like the stats, the website tie-in, and the coaching. It may also work with some of the accessories out there.


----------

